

Two Weeks Sprint -- seeking for the like-minded - yrashk

Hey,<p>I've found out that I can devote two weeks to develop some nice "startup" idea (either mine -- I have some -- or yours, doesn't matter) -- most probably "anytime soon". I am currently in West Lafayette, IN but willing to move for these two weeks somewhere else -- SF Bay Area would be nice. Have a bit of cash -- not much though.<p>A couple of words about me: 26 yo, male, experienced Ruby/Lisp/.. developer, always willing to research, innovate and make fun, have some incorporation procedure experience, willing to make this world better :)<p>If you're interested, feel free to email me to yrashk@gmail.com. I am able to share some ideas I have -- expecting you to be open too.<p>I'd rather do this thing as soon as possible.<p>http://rashkovskii.com
======
yrashk
Actually, arrived to SF :]

